# Ok. This is kinda cool -- kinda creepy.



## -Sliqq- (Aug 3, 2015)

You know that time when you're just on youtube looking at all your subscriptions? Well I just found this on National Geographic's page:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTYLPm-auj4

Just wondering. Would you guys buy this?


----------



## Byron (Aug 3, 2015)

oh dear god no


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes.... Yes I would. But then again I love strange and creepy BS.


----------



## Amiir (Aug 3, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Just wondering. Would you guys buy this?



And be haunted for the rest of my life? Hell no!


----------



## ROJO (Aug 3, 2015)

Buy? I'd make it.


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 3, 2015)

oh god


----------



## grassfed (Aug 3, 2015)

kinda creepy, maybe really creepy lol


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 3, 2015)

I think she made it "for science". A very fucked  up science.
I blame the furfags for this one :V


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Aug 4, 2015)

I just saw the thumbnail of this vid and clicked out of it. Fucking no!


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 5, 2015)

NIGHTMARE FUEL!

I just get the image of one of those things walking around like a monster from a horror game.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Aug 5, 2015)

Nightmare fuel indeed


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Aug 5, 2015)

First, you put postit notes all over your friend's apartment when he's on holiday, then you put all of his shit on the roof while he's at work, now you can just stick this thing on the ceiling while your friend's sleeping.  Five Nights at Freddy's 5 confirmed.


----------

